# small mini-grain like stuff in pup crate



## neupane00 (Apr 10, 2008)

hey i am confused with this.. in my dogs crate tray i have noticed a few times many small mini brown rice grain like stuff. is brownish in color. What could this be? is this some kinda dead parasite? it almost looks like this -> http://www.finecooking.com/assets/uploads/posts/5118/ING-brown-rice-long-grain_sql.jpg .. but 1/4 the size of regular rice grain i would say. and its hard (again almost like a grain). 

I dont feed my dog any grain and i dont even have rice in my house. wonder where this is coming from. any ideas?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

That is worms.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

your vet can help with that.


----------



## neupane00 (Apr 10, 2008)

digits mama said:


> That is worms.


what kinda worms? like internal parasite worm? and then how come its outside? should i have stool examination? or are you saying is outside/external body worm? do u know for sure?


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

http://www.canismajor.com/dog/worms.html#Round

Google tapeworms..youll find pictures. It is very common, and it is internal..Picked up from the soil..


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Yes, you'll want to take a stool sample to the vet along with some of the "grains" you find.

What you're seeing is just the tip of the iceberg and is an indication of an active, internal infestation. 

It sounds like tapeworms. Tapeworm segments are usually 1/4-1/2 inches long. When tapeworm segments dry out they tend to look like a grain of uncooked rice or a sesame seed.

Tapeworms live in a dog's small intestine and steal the nutrients from the food that your dog consumes.

You'll want to see that vet soon.


----------



## neupane00 (Apr 10, 2008)

RonE said:


> Yes, you'll want to take a stool sample to the vet along with some of the "grains" you find.
> 
> What you're seeing is just the tip of the iceberg and is an indication of an active, internal infestation.
> 
> ...


just got back from vet. gave me drontal plus. Funny part is i have been seeing this for a long time. so that means he had tape worm since he was 3.5 months old. Now he is 5 months old.. He is still VERY active and gaining weight. Does this mean tape worm has no effect on him? or does this mean if he didnt have tape worm, he would be even MORE active and gain MORE weight?


----------

